# A Blessed Eid Mubarak - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/9/15)

We wish all Muslim vapers a very blessed Eid Mubarak.




The Sir's

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## eviltoy (24/9/15)

Wut no discounts?????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (24/9/15)

Haibo!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (24/9/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We wish all Muslim vapers a very blessed Eid Mubarak.
> 
> View attachment 36009
> 
> ...



Thank you Sir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola (24/9/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape and @BigGuy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

